# Age of Empires III vs Empire Earth II



## Apokarteron (Nov 5, 2005)

Which is Better?


----------



## maroon1 (Nov 5, 2005)

i didn't play age of empire 3 yet, but i will vote for it because empire earth 2 sucks, and it was worser than empire earth 1


----------



## Apokarteron (Nov 6, 2005)

I just got the trial for Empire Earth 2 I can't believe it's worse that the 1st one...


----------



## skidude (Nov 6, 2005)

AOE 3, I loved the first two and this is no exception.


----------



## rockfnbttm (Nov 8, 2005)

EE2 was pretty awful. I played it for about 5-10 minutes at most, then uninstalled and sold it on Ebay. AoE3 has GOT to be better


----------



## shupola (Nov 8, 2005)

i downloaded the demo of aoe 3 and it seems a little complicated, but still good.

by the way. what is *"Age of Wmpires"?* lol. check the poll.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't actually played AOE one or two, but I have the third and I really like it.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 8, 2005)

I've Played AOE2/AOE3 and Empire Earth 1.  I have to say both AoE versions are better then Empire Earth one.  I have the demo but havent played it yet.


----------



## Apokarteron (Nov 9, 2005)

I just got AOE 3 "off-the-mule" lol, pretty good, I'm also getting Black & White 2, is that good?


----------



## Jon Boy (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahhh no how can you say AOE2 sucks.  I loved that game I thought it was soooo amazing lol and alot better than AOE1.

I havnt played AOE3 yet, I will get it soon and it best be very good.


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 8, 2009)

Empire Earth 2 is the best!!!!!!!!! (sorry just couldn't help bringing this back ) I love both of the games ^^


----------



## Shane (Aug 8, 2009)

Aoe 3 ftw


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol funny thing is i'm playing ee2 right now at this minute


----------



## `PaWz (Aug 8, 2009)

.





maroon1 said:


> worser


----------

